# Self basting turkey for smoking?



## medicine man (Nov 22, 2005)

Can or should I use a self basting turkey for smoking?


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 23, 2005)

Self basting (packed in a solution of up to 15%) is fine for smoking.

Its already brined while sitting in the package.

I've done plenty, and they turn out great!!


----------



## medicine man (Nov 23, 2005)

Since they're already brined, should I brine them in my own solution, or is that not necessary?


----------



## bob-bqn (Nov 23, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend re-brining it will add to the amount of salt already contained in the bird. I would also reduce the amount of salt in any rubs or injections used.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 23, 2005)

If you want to add additonal flavor to your bird, use a reduced sodium injection or make an injection solution of Jack Daniels (or his cousin-Jim Beam) and melted sweet butter with just a little garlic powder added in. Or go all out and inject that turkey with some Wild Turkey!! :mrgreen:


----------



## medicine man (Nov 23, 2005)

Thx for all the replies, it says on the package it was injected w/ 9% turkey broth, salt and some other stuff.  It was given to my, that's why I'm in this dilema!


----------



## Dutch (Nov 25, 2005)

Here are the Thanksgiving guests of honor two hours into the smoke.






And here they are waiting to be sliced.






Both these birds had been injecteded with a 9% broth solution so when I brined them I used 3/4 cup salt and 1 cup sugar for each gallon of water and these turned out great.  

Really scored points with the father in law.  He's planning a goose hunt next month and wants me to smoke a goose or two if he get them.


----------



## monty (Nov 25, 2005)

Maybe you attempt a smofry with that goose or two! :)
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Nov 25, 2005)

Father-in-law doesn't like his fowl deep fried. Say's deep frying makes it tast foul. :mrgreen:


----------



## monty (Nov 25, 2005)

So far we have been discussing store bought turkeys. Come spring I will once again be raising my own turkeys along with other food animals I already raise. In the past I have raised the large breasted domestic turkey. They are easy and docile. During the "finishing" stage of their growth I give them liberal amounts of cracked corn which allows for the development of a decent layer of sub cutaneous fat which in turn makes them naturally self basting. I have never had a dry bird even if overcooked and the results are always super.
My question is:   Should I plan on brining and or injecting these birds for smoking? Perhaps a bird should be brined for smoking and just plopped into oil for frying. I have only oven roasted them whole and BBQ/Grilled them cut up. (With excellent results, I might add!)
Very curious to hear any input on this!
Monty


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 25, 2005)

I always inject when I fry, but not for moisture, rather for flavor.

I just love the taste of that creole butter injection in a fried bird.


----------



## monty (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks, Chi Bill (now from Benin? Yeesh!) Injecting for flavor makes sense. BTW I have a few oddball ideas for injecting poutltry and I will keep them to myself until I personally put them in practice! But the birds I raise I feel will stand up to a smoke without brining or injecting. Just looking for input. By late summer I will be neck deep in turkeys and parts thereof!
Monty


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 26, 2005)

Crazy?

I have gone off the shelf myself.

Maple syrup.

Yep, I've injected maple syrup and it is damned good inside a turkey.

I've also injected bbq sauce (okay) and apple juice (flavorless)


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 26, 2005)

And Andorran turkey is da bomb


----------



## monty (Nov 26, 2005)

I certainly hope that genuine Vermont Maple syrup is available in Andorra! I have in fact injected my home grown birds with maple syrup for roasting and they have been outrageously good. I have a good supply of maple syrup to work with and am always looking for new ways to use Vermont's liquid gold!
Monty


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 28, 2005)

One last Thanksgiving note.

Too darned windy.

Can't recall if I posted this yet, couldnt find it if I did, so I'll throw it in here.

Had 3 self basted birds. Two 8.5# turkey breasts, and one 14# bird.

Injected all with Tony Chachere Creole butter the night before.  Two breasts were for the smoker, the whole one in the fryer.

Planned on using the big cooker.  Had a 4# pork loin in the fridge, 3 fatties (maple, sage, regular) and 6 packs of Johnsonville "skinnies" and 3# of bacon.  Was gonna try spicing it up like Monty suggest on some.

Got up TH and had 25-35mph steady winds.  Darn it!!  Too windy for the big cooker (I live with a forest preserve clearing behind me, with no cover).

Now I could have used the Bandera, but that would have meant using about 4 bags of lump, all my apple and all my pecan.  Nearly my entire supply.

So I downshifted into the Weber Smokey Mountain, which is an awesome unit for wind, because its nearly completely enclosed.  I throw an old moving box around it, and it will peg at 220 for 5 or 6 hours.  The downside, capacity and the fact you can't mess with meat in there (spray and mop meats)

So it was now down to the 2 breasts and the 3 fatties.  Skinnies, bacon, and loin went into the freezer. Took my gas grill and set it up next to the fryer, then a sheet of plywood against that to make a lean to wind deflector.

Got the fryer up to temp, oh wait.  As I was getting the oil together and grabbing the fryer pot, I let out a big Fark!!  I had injected and rubbed down the whole bird, without dipping it in the pot first with water to determine the proper oil level.  Did that, then re rubbed with Tony C's original.

46 minute oil bath, and all was ready. Uncle in law spent 25 minutes cutting up the birds while I grilled 2 pineapples.

Very long day, but 13 people walked away stuffed, and plenty of left overs went home with everyone!


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 28, 2005)

The wind, not with standing, it sounds like you had a pretty successful cook, Bill!  Don't you hate it when you forget to do the water test with the Fryer?  LOL!

Anything special you use the "Grilled Pineapple" for?  Sounds good!

Glad all the relatives went home fat and happy!!!!

I let others cook this year cause I have my annual Christmas Party/Barbeque coming up on the 10th at my house.  2 - Full Packer Briskets, 2 - Whole Fresh Hams and 2 - 10 lb. Butts!  It'll be an All Nighter Friday the 9th!  Oh yeah, I can't forget the Keg of Beer and Bottle of Patron Tequilla!!!  Now THAT'S  a Party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jeff


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 28, 2005)

I love Patron.

I did 2 pineapples, sliced, by requests from one of the guests in from college.

One was dusted with plain cinnamon, one with chili powder (about 5 slices each)

Came out pretty good as a side dish by themselves (no added recipe as such).

He said "I wish we could make these in the dorm"

I said "you could if you had a George Foreman grill"

He said.  "Chit, I forgot we even had one there.  I'm bringing pineapples back to school"

:)


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, I'm pretty spoiled by Patron and Cabo Wabo!  The other week I decided to save a little change and get Jimmy Buffetts "Margaritaville" Tequilla....................Whew, BIG mistake!!!!!!!  I only do "Shots", when I'm in the mood, not mixed drinks............Man, was that stuff nasty straight.  Still in the Freezer, as a matter of fact...........probably stay there!  LOL!

Pineapple's are abundant and cheap here, I'll have to try them soon!

Thanks Bill,

Jeff


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 28, 2005)

Try Sauza tequila.

Whenever I have a medical exam, I use that instead of that Ipacack stuff


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 29, 2005)

LOL!  That bad, huh?


----------

